# Беларусь > Витебская область > Витебск >  Медицинский центр "ТиАмо"

## Мильва

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] с 2012 года помогает своим клиентам заботиться о красоте и здоровье. Новейшие технологии, оборудование от известных мировых производителей и натуральные препараты позволят сделать любой прием абсолютно безболезненным и эффективным. Уже более 1000 клиентов оценили качество наших услуг! Мы предоставляем широкий перечень услуг, с которым вы можете ознакомиться на официальном сайте компании.

----------

